# YCH Overload



## Nishi (Jun 20, 2013)

How does everyone else feel about al the Your Character Here pictures on FA?

Browsing around there are tons of Your Character Here pictures, and I've heard a few other people complain about it too.

I felt the same way about Stream stuff when that first became popular. People journal about them all the time or always post submissions about it and it's kind of bothersome waste and would definitely suit scraps more - though I get with YCH they want lots of people to see it, but it seems like it'd be a lot nicer if the main pages weren't just filled with advertising sketches. I like when websites are able to adapt to its audience, though I understand FA has low funding, so rather than make this a post that belongs in the suggestions forum, how does everyone feel? Like it? Don't mind it? Use it?

It's just kinda tedious to me since I like to browse around for all the art and nowadays pages are just super-filled with all these YCH here things and it feels kinda problematic.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yes.
We at FA are sorry that all art does not conform to your tastes.
We are working on a fix
Thank you~

Disclaimer: I am NOT a Fa staff member of any kind nor am I associated with them in any way.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 20, 2013)

As long as people aren't constantly reposting the same pose and advertising it like crazy... I don't care.

I have been doing a lot of YCH pictures lately and the response has been great. I need to make extra money now that I have lost 4.5 hours per week at work for the summer and YCH commissions do it. Also, I only post one in my main gallery at a time and when the slots are filled, I move it to my scraps.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2013)

Some people would like art done of their character but aren't interesting enough to come up with a creative idea for how their character should be drawn. It is these people who benefit most from YCH so I have no problem with the process.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2013)

Nishi said:


> How does everyone else feel about al the Your Character Here pictures on FA?
> 
> Browsing around there are tons of Your Character Here pictures, and I've heard a few other people complain about it too.
> 
> ...



Theres an addon for that
http://fafilter.me/
now quiet


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2013)

It may be acceptable by site rules, but I'm no fan of it.  I've even de-watched one artist because of it.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 20, 2013)

I think some people forget that for some artists on FA, art is their  sole income. 
And if YCHs generate income then ... too bad for you guys  who don't like seeing it, but artists have got to be able to pay the  bills and feed themselves?



Stratadrake said:


> It may be acceptable by site rules, but I'm no fan of it.  I've even de-watched one artist because of it.



Artists do not need to cater to what you like or don't like.
Kudos to you for (hopefully) silently unwatching instead of throwing a big stink about it though. I've seen that happen and that just screams "entitlement" to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I think some people forget that for some artists on FA, art is their  sole income.
> And if YCHs generate income then ... too bad for you guys  who don't like seeing it, but artists have got to be able to pay the  bills and feed themselves?
> 
> 
> ...



True but I'd love to see how many of those artists where it's their sole income pay their taxes like the rest of us.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> True but I'd love to see how many of those artists where it's their sole income pay their taxes like the rest of us.



True enough. Personally, I researched what the limit is for a uni-student to make on the side (like with a summer-job) without having to pay taxes where I live.
It means I still have to report it, but as long as I stay under the limit I should be okay.


----------



## Nishi (Jun 20, 2013)

...Guess this forum is as rude and sarcastic as any other - sorry if I wasn't polite enough about this post or somethin'. :O


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 20, 2013)

Nishi said:


> ...Guess this forum is as rude and sarcastic as any other - sorry if I wasn't polite enough about this post or somethin'. :O



Except no one in here was rude.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> True enough. Personally, I researched what the limit is for a uni-student to make on the side (like with a summer-job) without having to pay taxes where I live.
> It means I still have to report it, but as long as I stay under the limit I should be okay.



I guess I should put it this way, if you aren't paying taxes and such while saying FA of all places is the only income so you can survive. Don't bother calling it a job, or using it as an excuse for a means to an end.

No sympathy for any schemes or otherwise because one chooses to be a poor business person.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I guess I should put it this way, if you aren't paying taxes and such while saying FA of all places is the only income so you can survive. Don't bother calling it a job, or using it as an excuse for a means to an end.
> 
> No sympathy for any schemes or otherwise because one chooses to be a poor business person.



Ooh, got it. I wasn't implying it's my sole income or job, my apologies if it read like that.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2013)

I find YCH unoriginal because it's the same pose over and over and gets quite repetitive and boring, bringing nothing new and refreshing to the site.

What fun is having a picture you have when you have 5 others with the same exact pose?


----------



## Zenia (Jun 20, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I find YCH unoriginal because it's the same pose over and over and gets quite repetitive and boring, bringing nothing new and refreshing to the site.
> 
> What fun is having a picture you have when you have 5 others with the same exact pose?


All of my poses are different... (very nsfw) Who out there is reusing their poses over and over?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Except no one in here was rude.


I was when I provided them that addon for Firefox and Chrome that they could use to block out YCH stuff
Sure its FA and people can beg for FA to do the thing they want...but sometimes you gotta go fix it yaself

like how I get angry when someone sends back a burger saying no onions, when they arent allergic to it (we ask at my job) and somehow dont have the hands to take them out themselves.


Zenia said:


> All of my poses are different... (very nsfw) Who out there is reusing their poses over and over?


maybe not just reusing the old pose but actually using old art they already done and just going "Hey, I'll recolor the two characters in this picture to be your characters." and do this MULTIPLE times of the SAME image


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 20, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I was when I provided them that addon for Firefox and Chrome that they could use to block out YCH stuff



I didn't think that was rude.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 20, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> maybe not just reusing the old pose but actually using old art they already done and just going "Hey, I'll recolor the two characters in this picture to be your characters.


Oh yeah. Well, that would be lazy. XD I may do something similar to what I have done before, but I always start out with a blank document and start from scratch.



Ansitru said:


> I didn't think that was rude.


Neither do I.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I didn't think that was rude.


Its something of the rules of life my grandma taught me
"Expect everything you do to be rude or offensive to someone no matter what"
From just observation they could also been seeing Falaffel's post as rude

We arent them, and they arent us


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Its something of the rules of life my grandma taught me
> "Expect everything you do to be rude or offensive to someone no matter what"
> From just observation they could also been seeing Falaffel's post as rude
> 
> We arent them, and they arent us


Mine was kinda rude :I
But seriously though... you can't expect something to be done about it.
I don't understand why people would complain about "over-used art" If it wasn't made for you in the first place.


----------



## Kayla-La (Jun 20, 2013)

1. Artists wouldn't make them if people wouldn't buy them, so clearly more people like them than hate them.

2. A lot of the poses are 'unoriginal' because that's what people prefer. When you do regular commissions, the poses people will ask for are the same kinds of things you buy in YCH. The artist is trying to provide what people seem to want, it's not them being uncreative. Don't blame the artist for the tastes of the people they're selling to.

3. This happens every time something new comes along. Be it template icons, adoptables, YCH's, whatever. You see an influx of them and there's an almost immediate backlash of people trying to get it banned (if that's not what you were getting at, what were you getting at?). If you don't want to buy a product, don't buy it, don't try to make it so nobody is allowed to sell it. It'll stop being offered when people don't want it anymore, that's how this stuff works.

Don't misunderstand. It's okay to not like YCH's. Feel free to unwatch people who do them, use scripts to block images with 'ych' in the title, whatever you please. It's not so okay to try to get rid of them, to tell other people they shouldn't make/buy them, or generally try to control an entire group of people according to your own tastes.

As for me, I think they're neat! It's like window shopping. You know what you're getting before you pay for it, and you can usually get it quicker and cheaper than a regular commission. I'm all for whatever makes artists money and customers happy.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 20, 2013)

Heh. The only reason I haven't started YCHing is because I DON'T rely on art income. I'd certainly have no moral compunctions about it if I did.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Artists do not need to cater to what you like or don't like.
> Kudos to you for (hopefully) silently unwatching instead of throwing a big stink about it though. I've seen that happen and that just screams "entitlement" to me.


I know.  It's just that I don't need the stuff clogging up my Inbox.  The completed thing is one matter, but the "advertisements" are something else.  Right up there with Streaming notifications, in my book....


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I know.  It's just that I don't need the stuff clogging up my Inbox.  The completed thing is one matter, but the "advertisements" are something else.  Right up there with Streaming notifications, in my book....


Which is sad the other two sites found a way to deal with em, while FA have to have someone make an addon to fix the problem


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I know.  It's just that I don't need the stuff clogging up my Inbox.  The completed thing is one matter, but the "advertisements" are something else.  Right up there with Streaming notifications, in my book....


How dare artists try to advertise themselves 
How dare artists try to gain a larger audience by publicly announcing streams
How dare they


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> How dare they


Missing the point entirely.

Streaming and YCH adverts are essentially (yes, I do mean "in essence") *blog posts, not gallery artwork*.  The only reason they're submitted in picture format (instead of journals) is because they get wider exposure that way.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ^ Missing the point entirely.
> 
> Streaming and YCH adverts are essentially (yes, I do mean "in essence") *blog posts, not gallery artwork*.  The only reason they're submitted in picture format (instead of journals) is because they get wider exposure that way.


That's kind of the point. 
If FA had a system where journals and stream notifications showed up on the front page it wouldn't be as much of an issue. Though they'd have to be cycled in so there's still no telling how much exposure you're getting. 

With YCH auctions. It'd be really weird to just have a journal saying you're doing it but them not have a picture of what pose you're going for. That's like trying to advertise a product but not having a picture of it. You'd basically be advertising commissions. Which by the way, commission sheets aren't gallery artwork either but no one complains about those. 

So tell me how I missed the point? You're complaining about people advertising themselves. It's not that hard to miss.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

_Still_ missing the point.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> _Still_ missing the point.





Stratadrake said:


> Missing the point entirely.
> 
> Streaming and YCH adverts are essentially (yes, I do mean "in essence") *blog posts, not gallery artwork*.  The only reason they're submitted in picture format (instead of journals) is because they get wider exposure that way.





Stratadrake said:


> I know.  It's just that I don't need the stuff clogging up my Inbox.  The completed thing is one matter, but the "advertisements" are something else.  Right up there with Streaming notifications, in my book....


Then what _is_ your point because what it honestly looks like is you're just complaining about it being in your notifications. 
You can say "you're missing the point" all you want but unless you actually clarify _what_ you're really trying to say it seriously just sounds like a bunch of needless complaining.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> the "advertisements" are something else.


If someone, for example, has submitted a YCH sketch or auction... then that is the ONLY one they are allowed to have in their main gallery at a time. If they also submit 'reminders' and are using the same image (or just text) and linking to the first submission... then that is not allowed and you should report them. I've done it (reporting) several times.

Now, if their reminders are along the lines of what I did when I had an adoptable auction and drew an entirely NEW image and uploaded it and linked back to the first submission, then it is allowed and ya gotta suck it up.

If artists are "clogging up your inbox" with these things, then the easy answer is... stop watching them.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> Then what _is_ your point because what it honestly looks like is you're just complaining about it being in your notifications.
> You can say "you're missing the point" all you want but unless you actually clarify _what_ you're really trying to say it seriously just sounds like a bunch of needless complaining.


This. For the love of god THIS.

Stop saying "Missing the point. Try harder" and just state your point. If you don't you look like an asshole who has no legitimate argument.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This. For the love of god THIS.
> 
> Stop saying "Missing the point. Try harder" and just state your point. If you don't you look like an asshole who has no legitimate argument.



Actually they have a point. I do get spam of those and the funny part is those people don't put them in the scraps like they supposed to it's on the front page. Most people don't look at scraps for them. So i can see the problem with this especially the FA rules since they can't enforce them at all.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Actually they have a point. I do get spam of those and the funny part is those people don't put them in the scraps like they supposed to it's on the front page. Most people don't look at scraps for them. So i can see the problem with this especially the FA rules since they can't enforce them at all.


But if you put them in scraps the only people who are going to see them are your watchers and if you don't have many of those then it kind of defeats the purpose of advertising in the first place. From what I understand, you're only allowed to have one advertisement up at a time and everything else has to be uploaded to scraps. 

It's kind of the same with stream notices, though most people delete those after the stream is done. 

It brings in good money. People realize it brings in good money. So naturally more people are interested in doing them.

To validate this:



			
				FA's ToS said:
			
		

> *Permitted in your gallery*
> Submissions used to sell art (e.g. commission auctions,  adoptables, YCH) may be uploaded but are limited to one submission per  account at any given time. Advertisements posted must be new and  original  submissions. Reposting of the same item is not permitted. Previously  sold items (such as original characters or designs) may be left in a  user's gallery as art.
> 
> *Permitted in scraps*
> Advertisements (e.g. auctions, YCH/Your Character Here and commission  notices/price guides) which exceed the limits above may be uploaded.



Which kind of seems like a fair compromise.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't be surprised if there is more than one YCH especially if it's not in scraps. So far i've seen five different YCH of the same thing daily. Which i'm not surprised since not everyone knows where the FA rules are posted and/or looks at the forums.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 21, 2013)

Personally I think YCH is incredibly lazy and an easy way to make dough.

I can't really hate the artists for it, as there are bucket loads of commissioners who buy that shit up all the time. The artists have seen a large demand and they are now responding to it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> Then what _is_ your point because what it honestly looks like is you're just complaining about it being in your notifications.


Well, to be fair I _do_ not like seeing them in my notifications....

In principle:  The Gallery tab is for *artwork*.  Advertisements for streaming sessions or YCH are *not* artwork (different as apples and oranges) and simply do *not* belong in the Gallery tab.  The sketch(es) or artwork that result from such things are Gallery material, but the adverts themselves are not.

In practice:  Yes, I recognize that pictures get a lot more exposure than a journal or blog post of the same would.  And as long as the poster takes down the advert after it's served its purpose (i.e. is no longer *relevant*) then it doesn't leave behind any residual clutter.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Personally I think YCH is incredibly lazy and an easy way to make dough.
> 
> I can't really hate the artists for it, as there are bucket loads of commissioners who buy that shit up all the time. The artists have seen a large demand and they are now responding to it.



Someone needs to commission those ones that are mostly canine or feline looking with a Waffle or 8 legged 40 foot chimera with very specific feet, breasts/genitals and really start making their lives miserable because it needs to match the specific needs of their character


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

I love reading these shitfits over trivial bullshit.
No one is forcing you to fucking stare at each art piece in your notification.

For fuck sake, get over it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Well, to be fair I _do_ not like seeing them in my notifications....
> 
> In principle:  The Gallery tab is for *artwork*.  Advertisements for streaming sessions or YCH are *not* artwork (different as apples and oranges) and simply do *not* belong in the Gallery tab.  The sketch(es) or artwork that result from such things are Gallery material, but the adverts themselves are not.


So how do you suggest people advertise such things then? Especially YCH's. Do you expect people to bid on a pre made pose they can't even see? You sound like a visionary so let's hear some good suggestions. 



> In practice:  Yes, I recognize that pictures get a lot more exposure than a journal or blog post of the same would.  And as long as the poster takes down the advert after it's served its purpose (i.e. is no longer *relevant*) then it doesn't leave behind any residual clutter.


Most people do take them down or at least move them to scraps when they're done. So what's the fuss again? You just don't like seeing it. That's literally all I can gather from your posts. 



Arshes Nei said:


> Someone needs to commission those ones that are mostly canine or feline looking with a Waffle or 8 legged 40 foot chimera with very specific feet, breasts/genitals and really start making their lives miserable because it needs to match the specific needs of their character


I think people just choose the canine/feline shape because it's most common and easier to just draw. Like they just slap some ears and a tail on it and just call it a day.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 21, 2013)

Not if it's not in the scraps gallery like it's supposed to be for YCH, or a spam of the same thing constantly everyday. Though one thing i've noticed is some YCH use copyrighted characters.

@Willow How about the more uncommon specials of the canine and feline species. How would an artist figure how to draw it?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Someone needs to commission those ones that are mostly canine or feline looking with a Waffle or 8 legged 40 foot chimera with very specific feet, breasts/genitals and really start making their lives miserable because it needs to match the specific needs of their character



HAHAHAH.

You gave me a wonderful idea to execute in the future.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Someone needs to commission those ones that are mostly canine or feline looking with a Waffle or 8 legged 40 foot chimera with very specific feet, breasts/genitals and really start making their lives miserable because it needs to match the specific needs of their character


And now you know why some YCH the artist specifically ask for specific species to stop folks who do that


----------



## Zenia (Jun 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:
			
		

> Personally I think YCH is incredibly lazy and an easy way to make dough.


I'm sorry... but how is it lazy? I still draw everything from start to finish the same way I do any other commission. The only part that gets cut out is the fiddling with the customer to get the pose exactly the way they want it. In the case of YCH, they already know what the pose looks like and what they are going to get.



Willow said:


> Most people do take them down or at least move them to scraps when they're done.


Exactly. I only put up ONE picture at a time. As soon as the slots are filled, I move it to scraps. Most of the time it gets moved out of my main gallery within 10 minutes or less.



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> I think people just choose the canine/feline shape because it's most common and easier to just draw.


That is what I do. I just doodle a tail/ears/muzzle on because it helps people see how those particular appendages will make the character look. I have had people with weird characters take the slots too... 
(these links are ALL nsfw) alien, weird pumpkin thing, gargoyles with wing arms (that was hard to get it to work), alien cthulu thingy ... but if someone wanted a slot and there wasn't a way to comfortably fit the character in it, I would decline the person but suggest a regular commission since currently I charge exactly the same price.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> So how do you suggest people advertise such things then?


Well, that is the problem, isn't it?  In terms of overall exposure there's no difference between submitting a journal advert and a Scrap advert -- neither one gets shown on the mainpage for five seconds, neither one shows up on the Browse page (Scraps do show up in Search, but ... well, what's the point?), only your watchers get notified of it and that limits exposure.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> And now you know why some YCH the artist specifically ask for specific species to stop folks who do that



Therefore enforcing that they're lazy and uncreative.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 22, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I'm sorry... but how is it lazy? I still draw everything from start to finish the same way I do any other commission. The only part that gets cut out is the fiddling with the customer to get the pose exactly the way they want it. In the case of YCH, they already know what the pose looks like and what they are going to get.



IMHO, I personally view YCH as taking more of a "cookie cutter" approach.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2013)

Cookie cutter indeed, even I am seeing some E621 porn of the same exact posture: Behold! (Also *ALL LINKS NSFW*!)

http://e621.net/post/show/342845/anthro-areola-big_breasts-black_nose-blue_eyes-bre
http://e621.net/post/show/342958/alejandra_coldthorn-anthro-areola-big_breasts-blac

http://e621.net/post/show/342809/abdominal_bulge-areola-big-black_fur-blonde_hair-b
http://e621.net/post/show/342805/abdominal_bulge-areola-big-blonde_hair-blue_eyes-b

http://e621.net/post/show/335315/after_sex-angel_-chalo-anthro-bdsm-big_breasts-bla
http://e621.net/post/show/335313/after_sex-ann-anthro-bdsm-big_breasts-blue_eyes-bl

http://e621.net/post/show/330968/anthro-areola-blonde_hair-blush-breasts-canine-cat
http://e621.net/post/show/330969/alejandra_coldthorn-anthro-areola-big_breasts-blac

The last fucking thing I want to see while wanking is some fucking cookie cutter YCH porn shit. Give me something original to look at you morons.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Give me something original to look at you morons.



Then pay the damn artist for something _you _want to see.
Seriously. Entitlement-issues much?


----------



## Zenia (Jun 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Cookie cutter indeed, even I am seeing some E621 porn of the same exact posture: Behold! (Also NSFW!)


Now that approach is lazy and I would take issue with it if the artist is charging, say, full commission price for these. But... artists like me who DON'T reuse previous sketches to make "new" pictures are NOT being lazy... so classifying all YCH artists as lazy is very annoying to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Cookie cutter indeed, even I am seeing some E621 porn of the same exact posture: Behold! (Also NSFW!)
> 
> http://e621.net/post/show/342845/anthro-areola-big_breasts-black_nose-blue_eyes-bre
> http://e621.net/post/show/342958/alejandra_coldthorn-anthro-areola-big_breasts-blac
> ...


I'm here to ruin ya grounds mang

you DO know there are people out there who purposly do character SWAPS work yes? Often time these are free by the artist due to they have a large fan base and some fans prefer specific characters or without the artist knowing someone redid a picture using a different character (may it be another character the artist own or the person's who did the character swap). so actually no those ARENT YCH, you are actually reaching too far in the left field.

Two give less fucks about this glaice, you dont see me complaining about hyper herm, macro, and muscle right? cause I stop giving fucks and proceed to look at art I DO like, and commission artist stuff that I like.

Three
Generalize much?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Give me something original to look at you morons.



While recolours are a bit on the shit side, you gotta remember:

Go on any site that has porn vids

A lot of the time you'll be getting just different people in the same positions and the same camera work.

And nobody gives a shit


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> While recolours are a bit on the shit side, you gotta remember:
> 
> Go on any site that has porn vids
> 
> ...


"I dont like red heads...do you have it in fine ass black women?"
[Character swaps in general]


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Now that approach is lazy and I would take issue with it if the artist is charging, say, full commission price for these. But... artists like me who DON'T reuse previous sketches to make "new" pictures are NOT being lazy... so classifying all YCH artists as lazy is very annoying to me.



Yeah, that I know because I actually like your work but wouldn't classify you as one of them.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jun 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> True but I'd love to see how many of those artists where it's their sole income pay their taxes like the rest of us.



Honestly that makes me wonder how many people on FA actually do make  enough to pay taxes (regardless of whether they do it).  I haven't been here a year so, that I haven't made a lot is kind of not a surprise to me; you can't just be like HI I MAKE ARTS and expect immediate success and all.  But anyway, there is no State income tax here and I didn't meet enough to pay the  federal income tax in the past quarters, so far.  I'm looking at  branching out to writers forums for more legitimate stuff than, you  know, "hey can u draw this rainbow horse cock here's $30" in addition to  it all.  I did make enough to get some sweet new furniture (aww yiss, oak corner desk) and get new parts for the A/C in my car .  As an aside, finding the AC drier took 3 people, and pulling the carburetor out of  a Montero Sport was the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 24, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Then pay the damn artist for something _you _want to see.
> Seriously. Entitlement-issues much?



I agree.  All these artists are doing is filling a need. I don't fault the artist so much as the commissioners who are willing to pay for mediocrity.  If you have strong negative opinions about YCH perhaps you should put your money where your mouth is and give artists a monetary incentive to make more creative artwork.  

Over all I don't really have any strong opinions against YCH, the few people I watch that have done them from time to time pick original poses, and do not reuse them.  If I were watching some one that just pumped out the same bs pose with a different character all the time I'd stop watching them.  In general I view YCH as a lesser evil to adoptions and those formulaic icon thingies that are popular on FA from time to time.  They aren't going away any time soon so I doubt YCH is either.


----------

